# Lighting help Chihiros



## Warren (29 Sep 2017)

Hi guys. I'm getting a tank built in opti white glass. Dimensions are 90cm long by 50cm wide by 45cm high.

Would I need two x chihiros A901 standard LED or one x chihiros A901 plus? 

I want to grow carpet plants. I don't know if two a series plus would be overkill as they a series plus come with 5 LED strips.

I'm still a bit undecided about filters. The hydor 600 says just over 1000 litres per hour flow, fluval fx4 says 2750 litres per hour and eheim have so many options I don't know which to go for for good flow. I ideally want a filter with good flow where I would only need to do maintenance every 3 months or so. Is the fx4 the best option or would an eheim be better and which model for my tank which would be around 200 litres.


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Sep 2017)

It's just a basic rule but I follow it with "succes". Tank 200 litres x 10 = a filter that pumps 2000 litres per hour. I have an eheim experience where I can adjust the flow if it's to hard. So far I run mine on full power. Good flow is important to deliver co2 and ferts to the plants.I do maintenance once a month just to be sure. 

With 50 cm wide 2 units is most of the time better than one. But it doesn't mean you can't get it working with one unit. Just remember if you have 1 unit the par in the center will be a lot different than in the front/back/sides. Growing carpet plants doesn't need much light at all. Even at something like 30 par hc will grow. I think I would go for 2 standard chihiros. It's the safer route and cost the same as one chihiros plus unit.


----------



## Warren (30 Sep 2017)

Thank you. So would two A901 plus lights be overkill and just cause algae. I'd that is the case I will just go for two standard A901

Which eheim would you recommend. And if not eheim would the fluval fx4 be better and fx4 flow be ok for this tank of 200lt or too much


----------



## Nigel95 (30 Sep 2017)

It all depends what style you are looking for. A dutch style aquarium needs more light for example. But yeah two a901 plus is really a lot of light. You won't need that for carpet plants. 

Fluval fx4 is more than x10 your tank per hour but you could try it. If it's to much you can throttle it down on the outflow with eheim valves. Not ideal but possible if needed. Eheim doesn't get close at 2000 l / h. 

Even with two normal chihiros a901 you must dim them a little I guess for your style.


----------



## Warren (30 Sep 2017)

Thanks for the advice Nigel. Do you know much about fluval filters. Is it recommended to keep the black piping that comes with the filter ie are they wider and get clogged less. I would preferably like to replace with clear hosing and glass lilly pipes.


----------



## Nigel95 (1 Oct 2017)

Warren said:


> Thanks for the advice Nigel. Do you know much about fluval filters. Is it recommended to keep the black piping that comes with the filter ie are they wider and get clogged less. I would preferably like to replace with clear hosing and glass lilly pipes.



I never had a fluval filter but my eheim also came with green tubes which are wider. Now I use clear hosing with glass lily pipes. Just clean it once a month (not a funny job but has to be done) and you are fine I guess.


----------



## Daveslaney (1 Oct 2017)

The FX 4 is a great filter,The problem is the pipework is 25mm so you wont get lilly pipes to fit.
Both the A series and A plus come with dimmers for the light intensity. So you use this to set it how much light you want.The plus has a extra row of LEDs so as well as being brighter will give a better spread of light across the width of the tank.


----------



## Zeus. (1 Oct 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> The FX 4 is a great filter,The problem is the pipework is 25mm



But great for custom spray bar, but yes 25mm piping is a pain to work with when space is tight but great for flow, then you have the inline atomiser issue plus heater issue


----------



## Warren (3 May 2018)

Was looking at the Twinstar LED 900EA.
Would that be a far better option than the chihiros 900A. My tank size is 900cm by 50cm deep by 45cm high. For that tank width I was going to get 2 x chihiros 900s but the twinstar looks a lot wider. Is that the case and if so would I only need one twinstar 900EA for this tank.


----------



## Warren (3 May 2018)

And is the twinstar nano that removes algae spores also really worth the money.


----------



## Martin in Holland (4 May 2018)

Warren said:


> And is the twinstar nano that removes algae spores also really worth the money.


There is a long discussion here on this topic, I suggest you look for it. I think it's called "Twinstar what is it".


----------

